# Streaming Service Request: Picarto.TV



## Vviizard (Feb 4, 2016)

RTMP: rtmp://live.us.picarto.tv/golive

Picarto.TV's official recommendations:
480p - Bitrate: 350; Keyframe Interval: 8; CBR: no
720p - Bitrate: 600; Keyframe Interval: 5; CBR: no
1080p - Bitrate: 1000; Keyframe Interval: 2; CBR: yes

There's no max bitrate, however they do not recommend going higher than 1k, as they do not offer transcoding at the moment.


----------

